# 750il complaint website



## blzn1 (Aug 13, 2003)

I was looking for a 750 on e$$y and got this email in response to a bid. 
Anyone know this guy? Should I stay away from the 750? HELP


----------



## blzn1 (Aug 13, 2003)

*oops 750 website*

www.my750.com


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

If you walked into a repair shop and they took all your money, Made you get even more money and didn't fix you car right, would you go back there?

He did Repeatedly. 

He seems to enjoy suffering and his experience is NOT TYPICAL.

BTW the car with all $38,000 worth of repairs is now for sale

Its on ebay, item #2428736125. and he is throwing in three of his other 750 websites. As of the time of this posting it was at $4500 with 5 days left.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

blzn1 said:


> I was looking for a 750 on e$$y and got this email in response to a bid.
> Anyone know this guy? Should I stay away from the 750? HELP


I find it incredible that you offer to buy what he is trying to sell and you get a "RUN AWAY" warning as thanks!!

See my reply to your other post.


----------



## blzn1 (Aug 13, 2003)

TerryY said:


> If you walked into a repair shop and they took all your money, Made you get even more money and didn't fix you car right, would you go back there?
> 
> He did Repeatedly.
> 
> ...


 so your saying that the 750il is safe, is there a specific year that is known for any paticular problem


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

blzn1 said:


> so your saying that the 750il is safe, is there a specific year that is known for any paticular problem


The cars do require maintenance. There are several items that seem to be consistant problems at around 100k miles. Most of them are common to the series and affect 735/740/750 equally.

General opinion seems to be that a large number of the minor gremlins were edited out by the '91 model year.

'94 and '95 750's are supposed to be quite good as this was about the 4th and last "internal generation" within the series

Remember that now the newest e32 is 8 years old and the earliest ones are 15 years old. Most don't show their age on the outside.

The primary point I was trying to make was that the previous owner appears to have been a stubborn masochist. Still is if he warns you off after you bid. If I was looking for a 750 I would probably consider that one seriously, but I would find a GOOD shop when it went wrong again.

BTW I do most of my own work on my cars.


----------

